# Model Car Magazines



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

As I'm told The Scale Auto Magazine is laid down. That's true?
It's a pity. My favorite model car magazine.
Now I wonder: Is there a similiar magazine out there ?
Regards Bjorn Igeland, Norway


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

IIRC it actually went digital. I saw Fine Scale Modeller at Barnes and Nobel last week and they have some automobile articles in each issue usually.


----------



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> IIRC it actually went digital. I saw Fine Scale Modeller at Barnes and Nobel last week and they have some automobile articles in each issue usually.


I do have some Fine Scale Modeler magazines. (Subscribed to it also).
I think the have 90% military and airplanes, but I'm a car-man.
Therefor I loved Scale Auto Magazine.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There is another magazine simply called model cars.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

They also have digital presence and a newsletter you can get by email. Currently they publish 6 issues each year. 🤙


----------

